# Window tint installed last week



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure if that qualifies as exterior or interior, heh, but just got the windows tinted. Not wanting the red seats, I'm now discovering how bloody hot it gets with black on black.

Love the look now. 

And for those I know will ask: 35% in front, 18% in rear.

Before and after shots:

Jim Miller
'06 M6, 18"
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero Sportwagon
'93 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition, very modified
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible, half way through restoration


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> Love the look now.
> 
> And for those I know will ask: 35% in front, 18% in rear.


You have good taste, and I love the look. I'll be following suit...maybe by next spring.

Gerry

Black/Black 06 M6 18's


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

This is always my first mod on any vehicle I buy. Looks good. I like it.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Best part: Free to me. Had an old $250 gift card from last christmas that I used. 

Next up: Rip Shifter...

Jim Miller


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> Not sure if that qualifies as exterior or interior, heh, but just got the windows tinted. Not wanting the red seats, I'm now discovering how bloody hot it gets with black on black.
> 
> Love the look now.
> 
> ...




I JUST GOT ON 5% ALL THE WAY AROUND. Totally illegal in Pa


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*How does...*

how does the Goat do with the tint in the heat? 

I've noticed how incredibly hot it gets my 06 GTO M6 black with Red guts. 

Have you noticed it being cooler than without the tinting???


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yea i noticed it being cooler


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i need to get mine tinted. even in a blue car it gets hot as **** in there


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

GoatMann said:


> how does the Goat do with the tint in the heat?
> 
> I've noticed how incredibly hot it gets my 06 GTO M6 black with Red guts.
> 
> Have you noticed it being cooler than without the tinting???



It's a lot cooler now -- still hot, but not scortching. Also use a window screen if I have to park it in the sun.

Jim M.


----------

